# Irish: Amadán, eejit



## Valmar

Hello, friends!

It is the first time I post in this forum, but for a few years now, I have had this burning doubt in the back of my mind. In a book I read (sorry, I don't have it with me and I don't remember the name), an Irish girl called and American man an "amadon" and an "eejit". I have an idea of what the last term might mean, but I would appreciate confirmation, together with the meaning of the first term.

Thanks all of you.

Valmar


----------



## MarcB

both mean simpleton or idiot.


----------



## Valmar

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## L'irlandais

Dia daoibh,
A bit late, I know, for the original poster ;  but since this is a language forum, I felt a more complete answer might be of general use.

  Firstly, for what it's worth : the use of accents is not optional in Irish.  So while it's common to see Irish words reproduced by English publishers without the accents, as above ;  here on the forums it best to include them.
If like me you don't have them readily accessible on your keyboard, then these may be useful : broad vowels (* á, ó, ú*) & slender ones (*é, í *)





> *Amadán *is _fool_ _(or idiot)_ as Gaeilge ; which in the above context is correct.  For a woman we would say *óinseach*.  Source :  Oxford Irish Dictionary


However I do not believe "_*eejit*_" is an Gaelic Irish word, but rather a loan word from either English or perhaps French « _idiot_ » used as slang when speaking English in Ireland.
(I suggest a French origin, as the imitation of the French pronunciation renders closely the form used in Ireland.)

Slán go fóill,


----------



## Brioche

L'irlandais said:


> However I do not believe "_*eejit*_" is an Gaelic Irish word, but rather a loan word from either English or perhaps French « _idiot_ » used as slang when speaking English in Ireland.
> (I suggest a French origin, as the imitation of the French pronunciation renders closely the form used in Ireland.)



I don't think it comes from French. 
The French word *idiot* is pronounced /idjo/.

I'd say it's from English.
It sounds to me that the *d* has been "softened" in the typical Gaelic way.
Rather like radio becomes raidió in Irish.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello Brioche,
Thanks for the reply.





Brioche said:


> I don't think it comes from French.
> The French word *idiot* is pronounced /idjo/.


et pour une fille ça donne [idjɔt] - I must be mispronouncing this in French.  ~shrug~Oh well can't be good at everything.





> I'd say it's from English.
> It sounds to me that the *d* has been "softened" in the typical Gaelic way.
> Rather like radio becomes raidió in Irish.


I think you may have got a point there.


----------



## jamesosullivan

In my Irish of West Kerry raidió is prounounced with just a strong a d as in the english radio...?


----------



## LeosRayne

I just figured I'd ask you if it was Irish Gold that you were reading because this girl has called that man that at LEAST a hundred times already. *giggles* It's a really good book. Just wanted to know if it was from the same one I'm reading right now... 





Valmar said:


> Hello, friends!
> 
> It is the first time I post in this forum, but for a few years now, I have had this burning doubt in the back of my mind. In a book I read (sorry, I don't have it with me and I don't remember the name), an Irish girl called and American man an "amadon" and an "eejit". I have an idea of what the last term might mean, but I would appreciate confirmation, together with the meaning of the first term.
> 
> Thanks all of you.
> 
> Valmar


----------



## Bizarrissime

Hello all...
With respect to the book "Irish Gold", yes, it is by un certain M. Greeley, part of a series of books. With respect to "eejit", it is a "spelling pronunciation", as we call it in linguistics. The "-ji" in the word represents an attempt to spell accurately the way paople pronounce the word, just as the latter portion of "Acadian" has ended up being spelled/pronounced in English as "Cajun".


----------



## redrider12

*Irish* Gold: A Nuala Anne McGrail Novel . Written by Andrew M. Greely


----------



## L'irlandais

*Idiot* (etymology) came to English from the Old French word idiote "uneducated or ignorant person" (12c.)


----------

